# The first steps in UK



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Dear mates.
so today is my first day in the uk with my daughter who is two. Just to remind we are both british . But my husband is algerian he is nt with us. I am planning to apply for spouse visa for him but I know after long time.
I just want to know what to do tomorrow. What should I register in and where it is as I am in church village - pontypridd . 
Is there any chance that they can offer me a temprory place to stay in until I get a job then I will rent a house..... please someome answer me now I dont have internet I just using my brother's and he is going to use it ... 
please any one answer now


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Where are you staying now? 

Go to Job Centre for finding work; they will also help in getting National Insurance Number.

Go to local Doctor to register for medical treatment

With regard housing your local housing authority will be able to tell you what they are able to do for you - usually there are waiting lists for housing.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you.
can you give me an address for the job center in my area . 
I am staying with mom . But a very small house with overcrowded and also i am wearning al hijab and they are telling me that in this area i will have problems. 
I accept temporary housing if they will give me until i got a job and then i will rent by my self .
and for the doctor also give me an address and how much will it cost.
Plz answer me soon . Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beissan said:


> Thank you.
> can you give me an address for the job center in my area .
> I am staying with mom . But a very small house with overcrowded and also i am wearning al hijab and they are telling me that in this area i will have problems.
> I accept temporary housing if they will give me until i got a job and then i will rent by my self .
> ...


You really have to find out for yourself. Ask your mum and your brother - its not something anyone who isnt local can really help you with

Jo xxx


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

My brother is just delying it . He is saying next time nzxt time i will show you. And for mom she doesnt know alot cz she doesnt go out just for shopping .... plz give me addresses i do really need them and tell me will they give me a temporary place to stay in ... i am with a two years old daughter and i am really scared


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beissan said:


> My brother is just delying it . He is saying next time nzxt time i will show you. And for mom she doesnt know alot cz she doesnt go out just for shopping .... plz give me addresses i do really need them and tell me will they give me a temporary place to stay in ... i am with a two years old daughter and i am really scared


 Unless someone on here is from the area, I dont really know how anyone can help you. You could try googling it all?? You are going to have to sort it all for yourself really. I dont mean to sound hard, but you are here because you wanted to be here, so you have to be brave and do it for yourself - its what you wanted. You will probably find there is a very long waiting list for housing

Jo xxx


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Google it. As Crawford said there is a waiting list for council housing. It could be months or years before you rise to the top of the list.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Buy there is a temporary places . Or no?? Even a room in a house with women ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beissan said:


> Buy there is a temporary places . Or no?? Even a room in a house with women ...


Not as far as I know??? you need to ask your local authority or local charities?? You knew all of this before you came though

Jo xxx


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

beissan said:


> Thank you.
> can you give me an address for the job center in my area .
> I am staying with mom . But a very small house with overcrowded and also i am wearning al hijab and they are telling me that in this area i will have problems.
> I accept temporary housing if they will give me until i got a job and then i will rent by my self .
> ...


Google Job Centre, Pontypridd.

Google Doctors, Pontypridd or ask you Mother which doctor she uses. There won't be any cost as long as you can prove you are a permanent resident.

There is no guarantee the council will give you temporary accommodation. 

How much money do you have to support yourself? How do you expect to get a job with your two year old. What work can you do?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

beissan said:


> Buy there is a temporary places . Or no?? Even a room in a house with women ...


There are no temporary places where one just turns up and takes up a room. 

Most establishments for children and women are run by charities, social organisations and one must be in need or qualify to get into one.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

I google job center and i found one in cardiff should i go there or look for one in pontypridd.
the job i am lookinf for is nanny with own child and i am not limiting my self with the area i am looking everywhere mainly around london for the salary is high and can reach the required amount needed for my husband's visa.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Crawford said:


> There are no temporary places where one just turns up and takes up a room.
> 
> Most establishments for children and women are run by charities, social organisations and one must be in need or qualify to get into one.


The OP has been insisting on coming to the UK for well over a year, despite many, many posts advising her of the difficulties of housing and jobs. She was sure she could stay with her mother and be just fine. This isn't to sound unsympathetic, just to state the history behind her story. She has no skills, no work experience, no child care and now apparently no money or place to live. Many people tried to help her understand in previous threads, but to no avail.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

For the money i have some to feed my baby and my self nd to use the bus whenever needed . I hope it will be ok tilli get a job sooon . Or after three months i got the help till i get a job. 
It is realy hard n it is my first day and i kept carying i found it hard and i miss my husband so muuuuch .


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beissan said:


> For the money i have some to feed my baby and my self nd to use the bus whenever needed . I hope it will be ok tilli get a job sooon . Or after three months i got the help till i get a job.
> It is realy hard n it is my first day and i kept carying i found it hard and i miss my husband so muuuuch .



Welcome to Britain. This is it! Its down to you now, to sort it all out, to find a job, find childcare, so that you can afford to live here and eventually if you earn enough you may be able to sponsor your husband

Jo xxx


----------



## ExBat (Nov 24, 2015)

I think the UK is probably one of the most terrible places to live, if you require any kind of help (dependent on any kind of government aid/etc).


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

So i go to this jib center in cardiff ???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beissan said:


> So i go to this jib center in cardiff ???


 If thats the one nearest to you yes. They should give you a list of companies that are employing people who match your abilities and you then send them your CV and if they like it they will ask you to visit them for an interview

Jo xxx


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

beissan said:


> I google job center and i found one in cardiff should i go there or look for one in pontypridd.
> the job i am lookinf for is nanny with own child and i am not limiting my self with the area i am looking everywhere mainly around london for the salary is high and can reach the required amount needed for my husband's visa.


There is a Job Centre Plus office in Pontypridd. Contact them first

Job Centre Plus Offices uk Jobs Search - Pontypridd Job Centre Plus Office


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> I google job center and i found one in cardiff should i go there or look for one in pontypridd.
> the job i am lookinf for is nanny with own child and i am not limiting my self with the area i am looking everywhere mainly around london for the salary is high and can reach the required amount needed for my husband's visa.


Call this number to apply for a national insurance number:

0345 600 0643

https://www.gov.uk/apply-national-insurance-number

the people there will tell you what you need to do and where you need to go, whether it's Cardiff or a different place (when I applied for mine I actually had to go to a different county, which didn't make sense to me and I couldn't have guessed).

Ask your mother where her GP is and go there to register yourself and your daughter. If the GP does not take any new patients, ask the reception staff for the next GP practice that takes new patients. Ask them for an NHS dentist as well and register there.

You will have to call the local council regarding housing - as far as I remember your mother lives in a council flat, right? She should have a contact number.

So. Britain in winter. I hope reality won't be too harsh on you.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

beissan said:


> I google job center and i found one in cardiff should i go there or look for one in pontypridd.
> the job i am lookinf for is nanny with own child and i am not limiting my self with the area i am looking everywhere mainly around london for the salary is high and can reach the required amount needed for my husband's visa.


You have already been advised that training is required to become a nanny, I doubt it will be easy to train for anything with two year old child in tow, child care is expensive in the UK, even indigenous Brits who have lived in Uk all their lives, and payed taxes etc, where both parents are working find it difficult to afford child care, and the cost of housing.
Housing costs in London are among the highest in the country, wages earned for someone without any qualification does not make it economically viable to live or even travel into London to work for many people.
There are long waiting lists for any council or housing association property, UK has many homeless people living on the streets, just not enough housing for the demand.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

I called and get an interview for my insurance number it in on monday 9. . It is in neath can any one give me the exavt address to google and see how to get there by bus . And do you know how much it wil cost me the bus . What document I need to take. 
Can you tell me how to change money tomorrow while it is saturdayineed to change from euro to pound...
plz don't say I told you that and that. I was tired sick last night and your words were just oil in fire . I creid all the night I have lot of things to cry on I don't need more plz


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Call them and ask them for the address. A bureau de change changes money.

National insurance info:

https://www.gov.uk/apply-national-insurance-number


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

beissan said:


> I called and get an interview for my insurance number it in on monday 9. . It is in neath can any one give me the exavt address to google and see how to get there by bus . And do you know how much it wil cost me the bus . What document I need to take.
> Can you tell me how to change money tomorrow while it is saturdayineed to change from euro to pound...
> plz don't say I told you that and that. I was tired sick last night and your words were just oil in fire . I creid all the night I have lot of things to cry on I don't need more plz


Get your brother or mother to tell you how to get there by bus. Probably need to take two or three buses. Allow 2 hours for the journey. Might be better to take train.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Can't help but wonder why you would be going to a town 40 miles away when there is a JobcentrePlus office in Pontypridd?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

beissan said:


> I called and get an interview for my insurance number it in on monday 9. . It is in neath can any one give me the exavt address to google and see how to get there by bus . And do you know how much it wil cost me the bus . What document I need to take.
> Can you tell me how to change money tomorrow while it is saturdayineed to change from euro to pound...
> plz don't say I told you that and that. I was tired sick last night and your words were just oil in fire . I creid all the night I have lot of things to cry on I don't need more plz


Google is your friend... it's very helpful in so many ways... and can tell you many things.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beissan said:


> I called and get an interview for my insurance number it in on monday 9. . It is in neath can any one give me the exavt address to google and see how to get there by bus . And do you know how much it wil cost me the bus . What document I need to take.
> Can you tell me how to change money tomorrow while it is saturdayineed to change from euro to pound...
> plz don't say I told you that and that. I was tired sick last night and your words were just oil in fire . I creid all the night I have lot of things to cry on I don't need more plz


But this is what you wanted. Why are you crying? All I can do is repeat previous advice. That this isn't a good idea, if only because you haven't even started yet and you are finding it difficult. 

My advice now would be to call this a fact finding holiday and go back home until you are prepared or until you can get your family to help you 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Beissan, I am sure I speak for everyone on the forum that we are worried about you! The advice you have been given over the past months have only been intended to help you make the right decisions. Moving from one country to another is a huge event in anyone's life. For you, who it seems have little or no support, it must be overwhelming. I would seriously consider Jojo's advice and treat this as an opportunity to see your mother and brother again and return home until such time as your situation is more stable. Nobody would consider you have failed if you returned home. Life is a journey of experiences. Some decisions work out, some don't and we can just accept that this is what life is all about. If you decide to continue, the link for the cost of the train fare to Neath is 
Pontypridd to Neath by train, taxi, car | Rome2rio
As others are saying, Google can give you all the information you need. I wish you well whatever you decide to do.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> I called and get an interview for my insurance number it in on monday 9. . It is in neath can any one give me the exavt address to google and see how to get there by bus . And do you know how much it wil cost me the bus . What document I need to take.
> Can you tell me how to change money tomorrow while it is saturdayineed to change from euro to pound...
> plz don't say I told you that and that. I was tired sick last night and your words were just oil in fire . I creid all the night I have lot of things to cry on I don't need more plz


Arriving in a new country is often a frightening experience. I have moved country many times and more often than not I asked myself at first: "What have I done?? Why did I think this was a good idea??" It can take weeks if not months to get used to the new surroundings. 

I am also familiar with telling myself that everything will be fine, that I am different and will be able to cope with the extremely different culture and ignoring well-meant advice from friends and family. I then realised quite early on that I would not be able to live in a certain country and left after 6 months - pregnant, with a hefty amount of debt and only three suitcases full of belongings left. I crawled back to my parents and had to start new. Entirely. While I wish for many reasons that I had never made the move, I can look back now and appreciate the experience and insight I got through my stay there. 

How are you holding up language-wise? Do you find it very different? Can you understand people easily? Are you easily understood?

I understand that your mother is a vulnerable person herself and that she is probably unable to provide much assistance. What about your brother, though? He has gone through all of this himself, not long ago. Did he not want to buy a car if I remember right? Can he drive you to Neath? Or at least come with you so you are not all alone?

This should be the Neath address - I only googled, no guarantees! I am not a local!! 

Jobcentre Plus Neath
1 Windsor Road
Neath
West Glamorgan
SA11 1LY

(Next time you call for something like this, write down questions beforehand and ask them when on the phone - What's the address? What do I have to bring with me? I also always write down the name of the person I spoke to on the phone.)

What you have to bring to your appointment:

"Proving your identity
DWP will accept a range of documents (originals, not photocopies) when 
you are proving your identity. The following list is not exhaustive and you 
should always bring as many identity documents as you can to your 
interview, for example:
•valid passport (UK or foreign)
•national identity card (UK or foreign)
•residence permit or residence card (including biometric immigration residency documents)
•full birth certificate
•adoption certificate
•full marriage certificate
•civil partnership certificate
•driving licence (UK or foreign)"

From

https://www.bangor.ac.uk/careers/students/documents/NationalInsurance-1.pdf

Post offices exchange money. That should be the most widespread and easiest to locate facility. Careful about Saturday opening hours. (Why did you bring Euro? Just curious.)


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you ALKB .you are so hopeful.
for language yes I am good I understand them and they do as well.
for Money it is not allowed to take pound in airport only euro
. I took only 40pound for the bus but later it turns that it is 46.8 but on the website it was only 25. So I had to exchange in heathrow euro to pound. 
Thank you so much ALKB you are so so nice


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

beissan said:


> Thank you ALKB .you are so hopeful.
> for language yes I am good I understand them and they do as well.
> for Money it is not allowed to take pound in airport only euro
> . I took only 40pound for the bus but later it turns that it is 46.8 but on the website it was only 25. So I had to exchange in heathrow euro to pound.
> Thank you so much ALKB you are so so nice


You took the bus from Heathrow to where?


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

To cardiff.
my appointment is tommorw and everybody are telling me dont go call them tomorrow and ask to make the appointment in Pontypridd. What do you think


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

beissan said:


> To cardiff.
> my appointment is tommorw and everybody are telling me dont go call them tomorrow and ask to make the appointment in Pontypridd. What do you think


It's up to you... we aren't the ones going to the appointment, nor do we know how comfortable you are travelling around where you live, so it wouldn't be helpful to you to make the decision for you.

Personally, I'd cancel tomorrow's appointment and see if I can't book an appointment Pontypridd, as it's more convenient to get to than Neath.

I would also say that you _shouldn't_ expect to get an appointment in Pontypridd tomorrow... it may be a few days before they can fit you in.


----------



## ExBat (Nov 24, 2015)

If you call to ask for the quickest appointment you can get, they will give you one anywhere they can (can be far). I did the same thing, but I live in London, so that doesn't matter.

You can call them and cancel that appointment, and make another one at the facility you want. However, they might be busy and it could take longer. Be sure to have the reference number with you when you call (the number you were told last time when you made the appointment).

At the appointment they will want proof of your identity (Your UK passport) and ask you where you live, be sure to have the address with you and they will ask a long list of other stupid questions, like why do you want a national insurance number. It will take a whole day and they're quite rude, tired and stoned on the little power they're given, be sure to take something for your baby to eat/drink that day.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ExBat said:


> If you call to ask for the quickest appointment you can get, they will give you one anywhere they can (can be far). I did the same thing, but I live in London, so that doesn't matter.
> 
> You can call them and cancel that appointment, and make another one at the facility you want. However, they might be busy and it could take longer. Be sure to have the reference number with you when you call (the number you were told last time when you made the appointment).
> 
> At the appointment they will want proof of your identity (Your UK passport) and ask you where you live, be sure to have the address with you and they will ask a long list of other stupid questions, like why do you want a national insurance number. It will take a whole day and they're quite rude, tired and stoned on the little power they're given, be sure to take something for your baby to eat/drink that day.


Right.

My appointment took 20 minutes tops.

In any case, given that it takes 2 hours to get to Neath by public transport, the cost for the train/bus journey and you don't have a job lined up, yet, cancelling and asking for an appointment in Pontypridd seems sensible. 

But at the end of the day you have to decide what's best.

You have only just arrived. One step at a time.


----------



## ExBat (Nov 24, 2015)

It was a 5 page form that he had to fill in, they had to take copies of the passport and did an authenticity check on the passport (just waiting for that took 45m-1 hour). The questions went on and on, and they did this with everyone.

I went to Camden, there were 3 floors, and the place was packed. On the floor I was sent to, there were about 5 employees helping and around 40-50 people waiting.

On top of that they were ordering people around like cattle, Here are some random sentences I heard being yelled at people, 'Hey you! Don't stand there, stand there!", "Are you both applying? No? Well then go outside!.. But she doesn't speak English... What did I say? Are you applying? No? Go outside!", "Sit over there, No... over there!"

One of the ladies who was waiting there since morning, it was 4.30pm, the security guard asked her what she wants, she said she's been waiting since morning for the process to be finalised and her to receive the passport... The woman who was handling her NI application had decided to take a huge lunch break in the middle of it all, when she came back, she had no recollection of it all... the whole office started to look for her passport, eventually they found it, she left at around 5pm.

Anyway, it might different from office to office. For me it was the epitome of bureaucracy at work, much like I'd expect to see at the municipality office at Saudi Arabia.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

It is highly unlikely the Local Council will help with Housing, even under the Homeless Persons Act, because of your recent arrival to the UK.. They will conclude on the evidence that you had made your own arrangements i.e. with your mum. It is also probable you would be told to return to your previous abode. Council's do have powers to return people claiming homelessness to their former area.
You are better off to act on the suggestions already posted and avoid all the stress and anxiety this trip to the UK is creating.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

I am waiting now for the national insurance number. So is there any thing I have to do or rigester in before the number arrives or I have to wait


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You have to wait for them to process your application.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You can certainly start looking for jobs.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Oook.
about my daughter. She is two years and eight months old. When she is required to go to school. And how to rigester her . And also will she go for full time school or no.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

beissan said:


> Oook.
> about my daughter. She is two years and eight months old. When she is required to go to school. And how to rigester her . And also will she go for full time school or no.


Why aren't you asking your family about this? 

Usually children start "proper" school at 5 or 6 - depends on their birthdays.

You'll have to get details of the daily hours at your local school.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

I am justing here to get right info. Ook


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> Oook.
> about my daughter. She is two years and eight months old. When she is required to go to school. And how to rigester her . And also will she go for full time school or no.


You should enquire about local nurseries - from the age of 3 (or rather from the start of term *after* they turn 3), children are entitled to 15 hours of free nursery education per week. You need to register your interest in a place early. Many of the state nurseries attached to primary schools do not offer full time day care. If you are moving elsewhere (London?) you will have to start all that again.

Have you registered with a GP, yet? The health visitor of the area will probably want to have an initial chat with you about your daughter and any concerns you might have.

Opening a bank account and registering on the electoral roll would also be a good idea.

Another thing... you mentioned that your mother lives in a council flat. Did the council give permission for you and your daughter to move in?


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

I have the forms to register with doctor but waiting for the national insurance number. And opening a bank account I have been told that I cant do it know untill I have two or three months living here.
and how to tell the council that i am living here ??


----------



## ExBat (Nov 24, 2015)

You can work without national insurance number. Also I recommend you open a bank account if you haven't already. I recommend you open a basic account at LLoyds bank, you only need a valid ID, that's all. They will ask where you live, that's it, no proof needed. (don't waste your time at other banks)


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks alot. That s why I always ask here. Because I get correct answers .


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

A national insurance number has nothing to do with registering with a GP.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ExBat said:


> You can work without national insurance number. Also I recommend you open a bank account if you haven't already. I recommend you open a basic account at LLoyds bank, you only need a valid ID, that's all. They will ask where you live, that's it, no proof needed. (don't waste your time at other banks)


As far as I'm aware, Lloyds operate the same as all banks. So any bank will do. 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> I have the forms to register with doctor but waiting for the national insurance number. And opening a bank account I have been told that I cant do it know untill I have two or three months living here.
> and how to tell the council that i am living here ??


You will probably need proof of address to register with a GP because they have "catchment areas" that you need to live in to register.

Register on the electoral roll by calling the local council or doing it online (don't know whether that's possible everywhere).

They will send a letter to you to sign and send back. You can use a copy of that letter as proof of address for the GP and bank or building society.

I opened my bank account the day after I signed my tenancy agreement, about a week after arriving in England. 2-3 months in UK may be a bank-internal policy. One bank told me I would have to be resident for 2 years before they would open an account for me. Just ask at a different one. 

Building societies seemed to be more open to new arrivals but also more reluctant to issue debit and credit cards. Building societies are also more local, so if you move to a different area later on, you might not have a branch nearby. 

How to tell the council? Apart from registering on the electoral roll? You mean your mother has not notified her landlord that two (1.5?) more persons moved into the flat? I remember that I asked you a year back or so whether the council knows about your brother living in your mother's council flat. Back then you said, yes and her benefit payments have been adjusted. Well, she will have to for you do whatever she did to notify the council about your brother moving in.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

When notifying the Council of your whereabouts, there will be cross-referencing of your details with other departments including Benefits. Just be certain the people you are living with have notified the processing Office of your presence if they are receiving Benefits, particularly Housing and Council Tax.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

So mom is the one who has to call the council not me. I will tell her to do that later .
what is the electronic roll you mentioned ??


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Your mum needs to advise the Benefits dept of your presence and also advise the Housing Manager if she is a Tenant of the Council. The best option is for you both to go into the Council office and explain the situation. You should be able to deal with several issues at one go.
The electronic registration refers to getting your name on the Voters List. This is something which now each individual has to do for them self. It used to be the Principal Householder who completed registration for everyone eligible to vote in a home. It is possible you will be able to sort the Voters registration when visiting the Council office....some Councils still operate a service without going online.


----------



## ExBat (Nov 24, 2015)

jojo said:


> As far as I'm aware, Lloyds operate the same as all banks. So any bank will do.
> 
> Jo xxx
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


There is quite a difference. LLoyds bank is the only bank that allows opening a new account with ONLY an ID and no proof of address. I went to very many banks a month ago and even had a quarrel in HSBC with their employees.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

And please how to open an account there . And is there any sam of money I should put there ???


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need your passport and proof of address.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

beissan said:


> And please how to open an account there . And is there any sam of money I should put there ???


.... put in as much as you can afford.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

When My brother was registred with the council, He was paying 15 pounds pr week. So will I pay the same amount ??. And when I will start paying it ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

beissan said:


> When My brother was registred with the council, He was paying 15 pounds pr week. So will I pay the same amount ??. And when I will start paying it ?


You need to discuss/negotiate this with the Council... nobody here can tell you this as none of us work for the Council.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

beissan said:


> When My brother was registred with the council, He was paying 15 pounds pr week. So will I pay the same amount ??. And when I will start paying it ?


The figure ( £15) is the amount your Mum's HB & Council Tax Benefit, was reduced because your brother lives with her. Your living with your mum will have a similar effect although having a child will make a slight difference. This is something your visit to the Council, with your mum, will make clear to you both.

Your brother did not pay the Council? Correct??


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

My brother was paying just the 15 pound a week. Untill he moved out.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

beissan said:


> My brother was paying just the 15 pound a week. Untill he moved out.


To your mum??


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

I dont know exactly . But I think he was paying it to the council and not giving it to mom . I am not sure about that. But why ??


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

I think it would be really helpful if , along with asking questions here, also have conversations with your brother and mother to clarify these points.

I think the reason others have asked if he was paying it to your mother instead of council is that it is unusual for the council to take £15 weekly payments from someone? Specially if they are staying in a property that is under someone else's name, in this case your mother.

Does that make sense?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have to say that I have absolutely no idea what we're talking about - I thought we were talking about banks and how to open an account?

Jo xxx


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

beissan said:


> I dont know exactly . But I think he was paying it to the council and not giving it to mom . I am not sure about that. But why ??


Unless for some other reason, your brother would not be paying the Council direct in respect of Housing costs.

It works like this:

The Tenant is Claimant if Housing Benefit is being payed. Your mum in this case. 
Her application for HB is based on her income and savings and then any entitlement is reduced for each adult living at the property. From what you say it would seem your mums Benefit claim has been reduced by £15 per week because your brother lived at the address. The figure of £15 is about right although it can vary depending on individual circumstances. It would be good for you to ask your Brother as it does seem rather vague as to who is paying who.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

jojo said:


> I have to say that I have absolutely no idea what we're talking about - I thought we were talking about banks and how to open an account?
> 
> Jo xxx


It seems there are different issues being discussed in this Thread......Bank Accounts, Job Seeking, Housing Contributions and so on. 
The OP could get many of her concerns answered by visiting CAB with her mum.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

skyf said:


> It seems there are different issues being discussed in this Thread......Bank Accounts, Job Seeking, Housing Contributions and so on.
> The OP could get many of her concerns answered by visiting CAB with her mum.


I think we've answered most of the OPs questions about re-locating to the UK over the last year

Jo xxx


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

jojo said:


> I think we've answered most of the OPs questions about re-locating to the UK over the last year
> 
> Jo xxx


Point taken. Posters are only getting a glimpse of the issues, which do appear self inflicted. The OP will get advice on the overall picture once she visits CAB, where there will be joined up thinking.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

The point is my mother does know nothing . Every time I ask her something she says it is ok we will ask later .. but nothing as I mentioned ages ago she drinks alot and she is helpless. Thanks any way


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Beissan, you wont like what I'm going to say, but I dont think this is going to work. You havent got your NI number yet, so you cant do much - yes you could go and open a bank account, but you dont seem to know how - so how will you do anything else when thats the easy part. You need to get on top of this and do everything that needs to be done. If your family wont help you , then its down to you.

So read through the old posts to find out what you have to do, make a list and do it, or you might as well go back and be with your husband - which is the sensible thing to do.

Jo xxx


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

jojo said:


> Beissan, you wont like what I'm going to say, but I dont think this is going to work. You havent got your NI number yet, so you cant do much - yes you could go and open a bank account, but you dont seem to know how - so how will you do anything else when thats the easy part. You need to get on top of this and do everything that needs to be done. If your family wont help you , then its down to you. So read through the old posts to find out what you have to do, make a list and do it, or you might as well go back and be with your husband - which is the sensible thing to do. Jo xxx


I agree with you Jo and I have serious concerns with her future. It appears she has no support from her mother or brother. But she is determined! 

I would advise, Beissan, that you visit your local Citizens Advice Bureau and make a list of all your concerns before you go so they can address all your questions. The address is:

Pontypridd Citizens Advice Bureau. 5 Gelliwastad Road Pontypridd Rhondda Cynon Taff CF37 2BP


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> I agree with you Jo and I have serious concerns with her future. It appears she has no support from her mother or brother. But she is determined!
> 
> I would advise, Beissan, that you visit your local Citizens Advice Bureau and make a list of all your concerns before you go so they can address all your questions. The address is:
> 
> Pontypridd Citizens Advice Bureau. 5 Gelliwastad Road Pontypridd Rhondda Cynon Taff CF37 2BP


I know I'm sounding harsh and I dont like to be that way, but its not just her lack of support, but her inability to establish what she needs to do when or where. Not to mention her employment prospects, which she needs as she is desperate to sponsor her husband to come to the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## ExBat (Nov 24, 2015)

Don't wait with opening a bank account. You really need it, and you shouldn't delay it.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Beissan the posts are to help you, unfortuneately you are not getting good support from your immediate Family and this whole situation is not going to be resolved without serious action from you.
It is harsh but the short term prospects for you and your child are not looking good. Is your husband fully aware of the situation, as one would hope he is asking you to return to him where you both can rebuild your spirits and energy, and then move forward with a solid plan without all the unknowns you are trying to handle at this time.


----------



## wmaid (Nov 26, 2012)

Despite numerous warnings by members over the last couple of years (read all the posts) of the tough situation she is putting herself into, she made it to the UK and doesnt seem to give up. 
I was moving to the UK to live with my husband, had a job arranged even before i moved, still i found overall process of settling in (bank accounts, NIN, etc) stressful, and there were times i thought of going back home. 
I think this girl is either a very strong and fearless person, or...
In any way, I wish her and her daughter best of luck, and I am sure we will hear from her soon about her husband 's long and painful journey through spouse visa process


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks .
I can say I am strong. Just to have a look on whole my life I an a fighter . Posting questions here eveytime doesn't mean that I m stupid or silly. I am realy smart and I ve never said that because I don't like showing up. I know you don't know me to judge but people who know me good always says that I am a fighter. Because I passed through very very very difficult life and a very complicated problems and some situations no one can imagin him.her self in. But here I am.i cant tell you all the story because it is very very personal and you are so judgmental. .......I beleive that every success starts by nothing and the best example is that we all born powerlessand we build ourselves to be who we are now. 
I know I am choosing the dark path but meet me at the end of this path amd then you will see who I am at that time. Not now . Not a year later but I promise you when I reach what's in my mind and what I want to be I let you all know . 
Alot of the comments hurt me deeply but I am used to it. And I keep saying it is for my benefit . 
So thank you every one


----------

